# Backpacking carriers - Deuter, Kelty, Sherpani...?



## tinkentinken (May 12, 2007)

We have several carriers that work just great for day hikes (Ergo, an old frame back carrier...), but now we're looking for a carrier that also has functionality as a pack in itself so that the person carrying the baby can also carry some gear. We had a chance to look at a couple of the Deuter and Kelty packs at an REI last summer but I can't really remember and I'd really like some advice from people who have used this kind of carrier for backpacking trips to carry more than just the child. If you've used one for overnights into the backcountry, a review of comfort for the person carrying, comfort for the child, and ease of use, & storage capacity would be great!!!


----------



## Martha_2sons (Mar 28, 2007)

We only used the Kelty pack for day hikes and really were not happy with it. We found it very difficult to get my son in comfortably and safely. He never liked being in it. (He was between 1 and 2 when we used it with him.)


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I haven't seen the Sherpani in person but on line it looks most cool. We have a Vaude Swing that we've liked a lot although it doesn't see much action these days.

Depending on how quickly you want it and how much you're willing to spend, you might check out some of the British and New Zealand hiking gear websites, as they seem to have much better carriers and more choices than we do here.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

We have a Kelty Trek and love it


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

Wait! Don't get the Kelty until you've tried the Tough Traveler pack. It's made in the USA; I have carried children everywhere in this.

With my first, I cleaned houses and she napped in it. With my girlfriends baby, we hiked all over AK with her in the pack. My dh uses ours to wear the kids while he works in the shop. I found mine on ebay for a great price.

The web site is: www.toughtraveler.com

I have never been able to get a comfortable fit with Kelty.


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

I took my oldest DS across the Porcupine Mts. in Michigan's UP when he was about 10 months old in a Tought Traveller Stallion backpack. My only complaint at the time was that the cargo pocket didn't hold much, but now they make extra cargo bags that clip onto all the little webbing loops and such that are all over the backpack. (I had to sew a tie-on bag for my trip!) I also had the sun/rain shield, and made a mosquito-netting cover that went over the shield and the whole pack, so I didn't have to keep putting bug dope on him.


----------



## RoundAbout (Aug 3, 2006)

I haven't worn it yet, but my DH loves our Sherpani!


----------



## Ell-Bell (Nov 16, 2002)

We have the Kelty Pinnacle and don't like it. DS can't sleep in it because there is no headrest at all (forward, backward, or on sides) and he also dangles by his crotch. We have the footrests, but they are way too small.

Friends have an REI pack they love and it looks like their daughter sits in it much more comfortably. It also has a headrest thingy. And it opens completely for getting the kids in and out easier.

We are going to sell our Kelty, I'm still researching what we will buy instead, but at least now I know to look for those things.


----------



## mamatoElias (Aug 2, 2006)

We have a Kelty pack that was purchased in 2005 and its been great for us. My son has been able to use it from about 5 months and can still ride in it now at 30 pounds. Both by husband and I find it comfortable for long hikes and my little guy never complains about riding in it. I also like the rain/sun cover and the storage room. It lets whoever is carrying the kiddo help a carry some gear too. I don't have experience with other similar packs to compare to, but I can say that this one has worked well for us.


----------



## elladee (Oct 24, 2005)

Hope I'm not too late to add my 2 cents...

We went backpacking a couple weekends ago and I carried DD plus clothes for both of us, diapers, water and some odds n ends in a *Sherpani Rhumba*. We got the Rhumba because it had the most storage room of any pack sold at REI (at least it did a couple years ago). I had it full, but not stuffed.

It was ok. I think the nature of child carriers won't ever let you be as comfortable as a regular pack. You're supposed to have the heaviest part of your load tucked down at the small of your back, but no child is going to be happy stuffed there. So the weight was a little awkward.

The straps, hip belt, back padding, etc were also not as nice as my regular pack. It took me a little while to get the straps comfortable. I didn't load it up with dd and all gear to really adjust it before we left like I should have. I managed to get it sort of comfortable eventually, but by that time the damage was done. I was pretty sore by the end of the weekend.

Despite all that, I'm happy with the pack. It's the only frame carrier I've put to use like that, but from what I remember when we looked at them, none of the other brands really would have been better.

Oh, and I think DD likes it well enough (though she prefers to be down, running around). She manages to nap in it just about every time we take her out.


----------

